# Recommend a London Pub thread!



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

post  your recommendations, favourites, ones to avoid


----------



## boohoo (Sep 26, 2008)

Princess of Wales off Lea Bridge Road - Nice pub by the river. Good for a pint. Food not bad.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 26, 2008)

If someone wants an authentic east end boozer then I recommend the Railway Tavern on Globe Road (perpedicular to Roman Road and Mile End Road). It's a brightly lit, badly painted dump but the people are excellent


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

boohoo said:


> Princess of Wales off Lea Bridge Road - Nice pub by the river. Good for a pint. Food not bad.



almost my local, only a short walk across the park


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 26, 2008)

The Cheshire Cheese on the Strand. Very old, full of history, nooks and crannys, and it's a Sam Smiths so drinks are cheap. They do good pies too.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 26, 2008)

The jackdaw and stump on homerton high street, look it up

"This pub is quite scary -- the windows are adorned with printed out notices about no drugs and no knives, which sets the tone. It was busy when I went there and it was a proper tumbleweed moment when I walked in with my 3 friends, the whole place went silent. We went up to the bar and quickly noticed it has no fridges, and the only choice of drinks was carlsberg, guinness or wine. We asked for Magners and they laughed at us. We used the fact they had no Magners as an excuse to leave. I think the regulars might still be talking about us.
Report this for removal
isa953 - 1 Jun 2008 21:40"

"Quite simply it's a pub as frightening and unwelcoming as it's "horror film name" suggests.

As a person living closeby I have lost count of the number of late night fights which happen in the road outside, often causing car crashes or arguments with innocent drivers passing by who have slowed to avoid the customers and end up getting their cars kicked or (in one case recently) a windscreen smashed by a psychopathic, stilletto wielding woman jumping on a one car's bonnet.

For your safety and sanity it's best avoided.

How this place hasnt been shut down I'll never know."


----------



## boohoo (Sep 26, 2008)

The Grovesnor, Stockwell - hasn't been made flash - lots of people to watch, seems to be usually room to sit somewhere, live music.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 26, 2008)

The far side... not quite a pub pub. Nice food, lots of space, outdoor bit and has been going as a pub or bar since 1786 (when Central Brixton was all fields!)


----------



## Thraex (Sep 26, 2008)

I think I've said it before bur my favourite pub is The Ship on Wardour Street, Charlotte, who runs it, is a wonder and the rest of the staff are lovely. It's a Fullers pub and I've never had a bad pint there in 10 odd years of going there.
Good music played there too.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

missfran said:


> The Cheshire Cheese on the Strand. Very old, full of history, nooks and crannys, and it's a Sam Smiths so drinks are cheap. They do good pies too.



it's on fleet street isn't it, along with another pub of the same name iirc, confusion abounds


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2008)

missfran said:


> The Cheshire Cheese on the Strand. Very old, full of history, nooks and crannys, and it's a Sam Smiths so drinks are cheap. They do good pies too.


 


There's no Cheshire Cheese on the Strand.

There is however, Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese in Wine Office Court, off Fleet Street


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it's on fleet street isn't it, along with another pub of the same name iirc, confusion abounds


 


are you thinking of Ye Olde Cock Tavern?


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 26, 2008)

Yes Fleet Street. Just down from the Strand, to be fair.


----------



## ethel (Sep 26, 2008)

there is the ye old cheshire cheese on fleet street, there is also the cheshire cheese on little essex street, just off he strand. confusion abounds!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> are you thinking of Ye Olde Cock Tavern?



i think there is a pub called "the old cheshire cheese" as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2008)

Cittie of Yorke on Holborn (also used to be known as Hennekeys)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i think there is a pub called "the old cheshire cheese" as well


 

is that a different one to Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2008)

sarahluv said:


> there is the ye old cheshire cheese on fleet street, there is also the cheshire cheese on little essex street, just off he strand. confusion abounds!


 

ah, maybe that's where Missfran was talking about


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> is that a different one to Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese?



there might be 3 or 4 of them


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> there might be 3 or 4 of them


 

There's only 1 in Wine Office Court


----------



## yardbird (Sep 26, 2008)

Another vote for The Ship in Wardour St.
I've been using it whenever in the area for over 40 years.

It has more rock and roll ghosts than any other pub I know


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> there might be 3 or 4 of them


 

There's Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese in Derbyshire

There's The Cheshire Cheese in Manchester


Wonder why there's no Cheddar Cheese or Stilton pubs?


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 26, 2008)

I did mean the one on Fleet Street.


----------



## mrsfran (Sep 26, 2008)

Also, not strictly a pub but Gordon's Wine Bar by Embrankment is always nice, if occasionally crowded.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

missfran said:


> Also, not strictly a pub but Gordon's Wine Bar by Embrankment is always nice, if occasionally crowded.



i like that - it's not obvious it's there from the front on villiers st, looks like a closed down shop, then you descend into the basement and drink port


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2008)

missfran said:


> I did mean the one on Fleet Street.


 

You're probably not sure at all.  You probably start at the one off The Strand, do a pub crawl along the way and by the time you're at the real one, you can't remember and just assume you've been in there all night


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2008)

The Champion, Wells St. just north of Oxford St. Mainly for the interior, but it's also a Sam Smith's so cheap beer.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 26, 2008)

missfran said:


> Also, not strictly a pub but Gordon's Wine Bar by Embrankment is always nice, if occasionally crowded.



That place gives me the wibbles about fire regulations but it is nice


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2008)

And, near Angel, the Island Queen on Noel St is rather nice.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> The Champion, Wells St. just north of Oxford St. Mainly for the interior, but it's also a Sam Smith's so cheap beer.



princess of louise in holborn is nice, another smith's place


----------



## MrSki (Sep 26, 2008)

King Charles I (aka Craic House) on Northdown Street in King's Cross.

A one roomed independent. Very small wood panelled affair with four ales kept to a good standard.

Does bar snacks, Pork pies, scotch eggs & rolls but you can have proper food delivered from a number of local takeaways.

Has a bar billiard table & a good jukebox.

By far the best place in King's Cross & only an hour till I will be sitting outside watching the world go by on this lovely sunny Friday.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

MrSki said:


> King Charles I (aka Craic House) on Northdown Street in King's Cross.
> 
> A one roomed independent. Very small wood panelled affair with four ales kept to a good standard.
> 
> ...



never heard of that one, might check it out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2008)

The Black Friar is worthy of a mention although can get pretty packed out after work.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> The Champion, Wells St. just north of Oxford St. Mainly for the interior, but it's also a Sam Smith's so cheap beer.



I can never remember the name of that place!  It is a nice pub but tbh I don't rate the beer at all.  Compared to The Chandos on St Martin's Lane - another Sam Smith's pub - it's got a very limited range of beers and no Old Brewery bitter.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 26, 2008)

champagne bar, St pancras station platform.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The Black Friar is worthy of a mention although can get pretty packed out after work.



went there recently, really nice place!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2008)

These threads always get lots of Sammy Smith pub recommendations. 

I hardly seem to drink in a central londond pub that isn't a Sammy Smith these days. Mostly the Lyceum on The Strand, and The Champion bar already mentioned.   I do like that they don't carry branded stuff, even if some of it does taste odd.   

Mostly I don't care what the pub or bar is like, as long as I get a seat.   


Is it just because they are cheap?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> went there recently, really nice place!


 

Glad to hear it as I've not been there for over 15 years.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> .
> 
> 
> Is it just because they are cheap?


 

No, it's because they've got character, unlike most pubs that have been turned into living rooms for yuppies


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2008)

Sam Smiths pubs are cheap but also, they seem to make it a policy to take good care of their interiors. Which in my mind is a Good Thing.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 26, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Is it just because they are cheap?



I like old-fashioned pubs, which most Sam Smith's places are, and I like real ale, which Sam Smith's do very well.  A nice Sam Smith's pub is IMO as good a place to drink as any, with the added attraction of being cheap.  

Speaking of which, the Lyceum Tavern on The Strand is a very passable pub.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> I like old-fashioned pubs, which most Sam Smith's places are, and I like real ale, which Sam Smith's do very well. A nice Sam Smith's pub is IMO as good a place to drink as any, with the added attraction of being cheap.
> 
> Speaking of which, the Lyceum Tavern on The Strand is a very passable pub.


 

I was just thinking of some on the Strand, but can't remember their names.  Isn't there one with Coal in the name?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2008)

I've yet to identify a really nice pub in the Mayfair/Green Park area. If anyone has any recommendations they would be gratefully received.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was just thinking of some on the Strand, but can't remember their names.  Isn't there one with Coal in the name?




coal hole


----------



## boohoo (Sep 26, 2008)

Duke of Argyll is another good Sam Smith's pub. Based on Great Windmill street.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I've yet to identify a really nice pub in the Mayfair/Green Park area. If anyone has any recommendations they would be gratefully received.




When I worked there we usually used to go to Quaglino's for after work drinks.

It was our local.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 26, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I was just thinking of some on the Strand, but can't remember their names.  Isn't there one with Coal in the name?



Yes. I've never been in, although it looks nice enough.  Most times I drink round there, though, I've met someone at Waterloo so we usually start at the far end and work our way up towards Soho.

<e2a> quimcunx is right - it's the Coal Hole


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> coal hole


 

yeah, nice interior from what I can remember but far too busy


----------



## boohoo (Sep 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I've yet to identify a really nice pub in the Mayfair/Green Park area. If anyone has any recommendations they would be gratefully received.



I like the Goat Tavern - just cos it's not busy at lunch time. 

There are loads of little pubs around Mayfair/Green Park. Do we have to organise a pub crawl around there to find a good one?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No, it's because they've got character, unlike most pubs that have been turned into living rooms for yuppies





teuchter said:


> Sam Smiths pubs are cheap but also, they seem to make it a policy to take good care of their interiors. Which in my mind is a Good Thing.





Roadkill said:


> I like old-fashioned pubs, which most Sam Smith's places are, and I like real ale, which Sam Smith's do very well.  A nice Sam Smith's pub is IMO as good a place to drink as any, with the added attraction of being cheap.
> 
> Speaking of which, the Lyceum Tavern on The Strand is a very passable pub.




True, they do maintain their character and are generally in good order.  when they did up the Lyceum a year or 2 ago, they seemed to manage to source exactly the same everything.   Apart from a slightly different layout at the back upstairs it just looked the same, but spruced up.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

rutabowa said:


> champagne bar, St pancras station platform.



i was disappointed that, they said it was a 100 foot long, and i was expected a bar of that long, and it's a lot shorter


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I've yet to identify a really nice pub in the Mayfair/Green Park area. If anyone has any recommendations they would be gratefully received.



http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/10/1085/Bunch_Of_Grapes/Knightsbridge

bunch of grapes in knightsbridge? went there years ago and it was alright, not sure what it's like now


----------



## boohoo (Sep 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/10/1085/Bunch_Of_Grapes/Knightsbridge
> 
> bunch of grapes in knightsbridge? went there years ago and it was alright, not sure what it's like now



That's not Mayfair/Green Park.


----------



## rutabowa (Sep 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i was disappointed that, they said it was a 100 foot long, and i was expected a bar of that long, and it's a lot shorter



it is a bit of a swiz, it's very pleasant to sit there though, and i like how they forgot to charge for one £60 bottle of champagne.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

boohoo said:


> That's not Mayfair/Green Park.



not too far away though surely


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 26, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> True, they do maintain their character and are generally in good order. when they did up the Lyceum a year or 2 ago, they seemed to manage to source exactly the same everything. Apart from a slightly different layout at the back upstairs it just looked the same, but spruced up.


 

The country would be a sadder place if we lost these pubs    They need to be preserved for the country to remind us of what real pubs are otherwise we'll all eventually be sitting on sofas with big tables drinking our coffees and working on our laptops - in a pub


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> not too far away though surely



Yes, I'd say so, for a lunchtime or afterwork drink.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> Yes, I'd say so, for a lunchtime or afterwork drink.



fair dos


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 26, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> True, they do maintain their character and are generally in good order.  when they did up the Lyceum a year or 2 ago, they seemed to manage to source exactly the same everything.   Apart from a slightly different layout at the back upstairs it just looked the same, but spruced up.



That is as it should be IMO.  Far too many pubs - in London and everywhere else - have had interesting interiors ripped out and replaced with nasty wine-bar decor.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2008)

boohoo said:


> I like the Goat Tavern - just cos it's not busy at lunch time.
> 
> There are loads of little pubs around Mayfair/Green Park. Do we have to organise a pub crawl around there to find a good one?



I don't think I've been in the Goat Tavern. Perhaps I shall check it out.

There are indeed plenty of pubs, and they are mostly OK, but all seem a bit average. I've not found one that I could say I would make an effort to go back to. Perhaps it's just because they are generally populated by blokes in pin-stripe suits.



marty21 said:


> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/10/1085/Bunch_Of_Grapes/Knightsbridge
> 
> bunch of grapes in knightsbridge? went there years ago and it was alright, not sure what it's like now



Not quite Mayfair as others have pointed out.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i was disappointed that, they said it was a 100 foot long, and i was expected a bar of that long, and it's a lot shorter



The hype about the St Pancras champagne bar is one of the greatest deceits of the 21st century so far.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I don't think I've been in the Goat Tavern. Perhaps I shall check it out.
> 
> There are indeed plenty of pubs, and they are mostly OK, but all seem a bit average. I've not found one that I could say I would make an effort to go back to. Perhaps it's just because they are generally populated by blokes in pin-stripe suits.



Upstairs at the goat tavern is alright.

All the pubs around there are of a type - which makes it hard to pick which one to go and visit. Some look rather interesting in the back streets of Mayfair but I'm not gonna to spend my lunchtimes testing them out... on my own...like some odd person...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I don't think I've been in the Goat Tavern. Perhaps I shall check it out.
> 
> There are indeed plenty of pubs, and they are mostly OK, but all seem a bit average. I've not found one that I could say I would make an effort to go back to. Perhaps it's just because they are generally populated by blokes in pin-stripe suits.
> 
> ...



apart  from notting hill and maida vale, west london is a bit of a mystery to me tbf


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2008)

boohoo said:


> Upstairs at the goat tavern is alright.
> 
> All the pubs around there are of a type - which makes it hard to pick which one to go and visit. Some look rather interesting in the back streets of Mayfair but I'm not gonna to spend my lunchtimes testing them out... on my own...like some odd person...



Perhaps a pub crawl would indeed be the only way to find out, then. It would probably be quite a boring pub crawl though. And if I'm going to invest hangover-time in a pub crawl, I would want to do the pub crawl somewhere interesting. If you see what I mean.

There is a pub called Ye Grapes or something like that in Shepherd's Market which has got stuffed animals and suchlike, and in theory should be OK but even so I can't summon up much fondness for it. Perhaps pubs associated with after-work drinking are doomed never to become very much loved.

P.S. Did you know that Shepherd's Market has nothing to do with Shepherds coming there in the olde days, which you might imagine, but is simply named after the architect/developer who built it, a Mr. Shepherd?


----------



## boohoo (Sep 26, 2008)

I liked Shepherds Market... I only just went to visit it the other month for the first time ever which is a bit rubbish for someone like myself to not have ever been there. 

I quite like wandering around Mayfair. I also like Lancaster Court off Bond Street and the antique markets. And wandering into sothebys etc...  (I take it you work around this area?)


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 26, 2008)

boohoo said:


> Upstairs at the goat tavern is alright.



I read that and for a minute thought it said Goatse Tavern.  

I should get off the internet.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2008)

I do work around there, yes, and I also had never been to Shepherd's Market before working nearby. It think it's one of those places that a lot of Londoners have never been to, because it's quite hidden away and not particularly on the way between anywhere else.

Interestingly it has a history as a bit of an upmarket red-light district. It still is, and you wouldn't notice, unless you look closely in which case you will see a few doors suspiciously ajar. Business is conducted a little more discreetly than in Soho where I worked previously, and where it was normal to be loudly invited into various doorways whilst on my way to buy my lunchtime sandwich.


----------



## damnhippie (Sep 26, 2008)

boohoo said:


> The Grovesnor, Stockwell - hasn't been made flash - lots of people to watch, seems to be usually room to sit somewhere, live music.



definitely - great no nonsense pub. friendly staff, too.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 26, 2008)

My mum had told me about Shepherds market but I'd never got around to having a look. I'd heard it's a bit of an MP's 'bring your mistress to a resturant' area. 

There are some interesting arcades/alleys around St James Palace and if you go into the Natwest at Berkeley Square, there is an old map of the area printed onto the wall. I work on New Bond Street.


----------



## brix (Sep 26, 2008)

The Harp near Charing Cross Station.  Lovely pub.  Going to be in that neck of the woods later so might pop in for a beer 

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/92/924/Harp/Covent_Garden


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 26, 2008)

De Hems on Macclesfield St just off Piccadilly. 
Grave Maurice on Whitechapel


----------



## rich! (Sep 26, 2008)

teuchter said:


> The hype about the St Pancras champagne bar is one of the greatest deceits of the 21st century so far.



On the other hand, the Betjeman is marvellous. (I shall be there tonight...)


----------



## colacubes (Sep 26, 2008)

The Seven Stars on Carey Street (just behind the Royal Courts of Justice).  Run by a proper London character called Roxy Beajolais who is an amazing chef and just cooks whatever she fancies on the day (last time I was in there we had pigeon breast burgers with chorizo );

http://www.pubs.com/pub_details.cfm?ID=237

The 3 Kings in Clerkenwell Green is probably my favourite pub in London.  If you end up in the room upstairs with the ace jukebox and a load of mates you can never fail to have a good night.  Arty without being pretentious (plus the fact that they don't take cards keeps a lot of people out) 
http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/17/1792/Three_Kings/Clerkenwell


----------



## teuchter (Sep 26, 2008)

rich! said:


> On the other hand, the Betjeman is marvellous. (I shall be there tonight...)



Is it a proper pub then? I had noticed something called the "Betjeman" parked in the corner near the end of the tracks on the platform level, but it seemed to be a kind of depressing looking makeshift bar thingy on the concourse with tables scattered about it. I remember thinking it was making the place look messy and not a very good first impression for visitors to London.

Perhaps that was some sort of temporary arrangement before they opened the pub proper. Is it within the old bit of the buiding?


----------



## boohoo (Sep 26, 2008)

The Ferry Boat Inn - Tottenham Hale - cos it's by the river and it's a nice old building.
William iv  - Leytonstone - quite like this pub too.


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 26, 2008)

boohoo said:


> The Ferry Boat Inn - Tottenham Hale - cos it's by the river and it's a nice old building.



Yup, that place is nice.


----------



## Bungle73 (Sep 26, 2008)

When I'm up in London I always go the Edgar Wallace, Essex Street (off The Strand) for a drink and a bite to eat.  They have 8 real ales, which change regularly, on offer and serve good food all day. One of the reasons I like it is because it's tucked away it's not too crowded.....at least not until about 5pm when the suits turn up.

I found it on one of the many walks I do.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 26, 2008)

boohoo said:


> Princess of Wales off Lea Bridge Road - Nice pub by the river. Good for a pint. Food not bad.



Very good for Sunday lunch.



missfran said:


> The Cheshire Cheese on the Strand. Very old, full of history, nooks and crannys, and it's a Sam Smiths so drinks are cheap. They do good pies too.





marty21 said:


> it's on fleet street isn't it, along with another pub of the same name iirc, confusion abounds



I used to get off the District line on the way home from work at Temple specially to go there.  (I think it was Temple I got off at) Very nice pub.



teuchter said:


> I've yet to identify a really nice pub in the Mayfair/Green Park area. If anyone has any recommendations they would be gratefully received.



Try wandering into Belgravia. 

I recommend Bradley's Spanish bar on Hanway St just off Oxford St.

http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub1531.html

I'll point out some other little gems in due course.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub1531.html



This site is pretty good. Click on the area where you're going then up pops all the pubs in that area that you can then click on to check out. Might be good for  hunting down decent places that you wouldn't ordinarily find.

http://www.fancyapint.com/area/00263.html

I recommend the toucan just off Soho square too.

http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub410.html


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 26, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> I recommend the toucan just off Soho square too.
> 
> http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub410.html



Aye, a mate used to work nearby at the BDA, been hammered in the Toucan a few times.


----------



## rennie (Sep 26, 2008)

The Foundry by Old street *waits to get flamed*


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 27, 2008)

rennie said:


> The Foundry by Old street *waits to get flamed*



I doubt you'd get flamed for the foundry on Urban tbh


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 27, 2008)

rennie said:


> The Foundry by Old street *waits to get flamed*




I had a lovely evening there a couple of years back, dressed like santa claus, playing on the turning plates in the basement, finding a random naked man to sit on my knee.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 27, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> I had a lovely evening there a couple of years back, dressed like santa claus, playing on the turning plates in the basement, finding a random naked man to sit on my knee.



That's the sort of things that makes the foundry good.

But the actual drinks themselves..

Plastic cup with a rank job-lot paint stripping substance pretending to be a spirit covered up by yesterdays flat coca cola...

I pay for nice drinks. Like you pay for nice food in a decent restaurant. The foundry seriously fails when it comes to a quality pint or mixer but it's great because there's graffiti on the walls.

/sarcasm

And they slag wetherspoons off on here!

I guess it's the KLF connection.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 27, 2008)

dragonwolf said:


> I think I've said it before bur my favourite pub is The Ship on Wardour Street, Charlotte, who runs it, is a wonder and the rest of the staff are lovely. It's a Fullers pub and I've never had a bad pint there in 10 odd years of going there.
> Good music played there too.





yardbird said:


> Another vote for The Ship in Wardour St.
> I've been using it whenever in the area for over 40 years.
> 
> It has more rock and roll ghosts than any other pub I know



I bet you both know my mate Paul, baldy bloke from Leeds - he pretty much lives there. Actually, for a short while when he was between homes, he did live there.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2008)

The Pineapple, Kentish Town. Very nice pub with regulars that don't make you feel like an 'out of towner'...


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 27, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> That's the sort of things that makes the foundry good.
> 
> But the actual drinks themselves..
> 
> ...



KLF connection?  

I don't think I drank much there.  (surprise surprise )  I did sit at a spinning table on the turning plates though.  and I have a lovely pic of the naked santa and me.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 27, 2008)

You do see some, um, interesting crowds outside the Foundry. Going past on the bus today, I saw someone dressed as a cigarette bin confused and about twenty tuxedoed men marching in line. 

Anyway, one of my favourite pubs right now is the Pub in the Park, London Fields. Plenty of space and seating both inside and outside, and a friendly atmosphere. My other favourite pubs have all closed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 27, 2008)

rennie said:


> The Foundry by Old street *waits to get flamed*



That name always invoked memories of a woman, piano and really bad poetry/singing...


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2008)

Hmm. I also seem to remember some naked men (and women) in the Foundry, some years ago. I wasn't dressed as Santa Claus, though, and I certainly wasn't encouraging any of them to sit on my knee.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> I recommend Bradley's Spanish bar on Hanway St just off Oxford St.
> 
> http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub1531.html
> 
> I'll point out some other little gems in due course.



I know Bradley's but it's pushing the definition of Mayfair somewhat.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 27, 2008)

teuchter said:


> I know Bradley's but it's pushing the definition of Mayfair somewhat.




Quite a lot. 

There seem to be certain pubs that all adopted londoners have to visit at least once.  Bradley's is one of them.   The French House another, Coach and Horses, and more I can't remember. 

RIP The Dive Bar.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 27, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Hmm. I also seem to remember some naked men (and women) in the Foundry, some years ago. I wasn't dressed as Santa Claus, though, and I certainly wasn't encouraging any of them to sit on my knee.



Well you've got all those offers of viagra now,  it may be time to visit again.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 27, 2008)

quimcunx said:


> KLF connection?



One of them owns it.



teuchter said:


> I know Bradley's but it's pushing the definition of Mayfair somewhat.



Erm... 

The 'wander into Belgravia' was responding to the Mayfair query.

The 'I recommend Bradley's' was in response to the thread. Perhaps I should have separated the two things with a line.


----------



## the button (Sep 27, 2008)

rennie said:


> The Foundry by Old street *waits to get flamed*



Glad to oblige.

Overpriced tosser-infested shithole.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 27, 2008)

the button said:


> Glad to oblige.
> 
> Overpriced tosser-infested shithole.



Is it not 'underground' enough for you Tarquin?


----------



## cesare (Sep 27, 2008)

marty21 said:


> http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/10/1085/Bunch_Of_Grapes/Knightsbridge
> 
> bunch of grapes in knightsbridge? went there years ago and it was alright, not sure what it's like now



Was there a few months ago, twas alright.



Citizen66 said:


> Is it not 'underground' enough for you Tarquin?



Zip it Vila 

The White Horse in Whitechapel High Street for the smallest beer garden in London  Good cheap Thai food, good selection of beers. And a bit of history about the place.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 27, 2008)

cesare said:


> Was there a few months ago, twas alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I drink along Whitechapel. A lot.

Where's the White Horse?


----------



## cesare (Sep 27, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> I drink along Whitechapel. A lot.
> 
> Where's the White Horse?



Virtually next to Freedom, might be the White Hart not Horse


----------



## the button (Sep 27, 2008)

cesare said:


> Virtually next to Freedom, might be the White Hart not Horse



http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/20/20293/White_Hart/Whitechapel

Yeah, it is. The one with the painted blackboard telling customers how one of Jack the Ripper's victims was found round the back -- tastefully situated next to the ladies' loos.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 27, 2008)

cesare said:


> Virtually next to Freedom, might be the White Hart not Horse



Right, it is the White Hart. With tables out the front? I go in there from time to time. 

And what's 'Freedom'?


----------



## the button (Sep 27, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> And what's 'Freedom'?



Freedom Bookshop, down Angel Alley (next to the KFC). 

http://www.freedompress.org.uk/


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 27, 2008)

the button said:


> Freedom Bookshop, down Angel Alley (next to the KFC).
> 
> http://www.freedompress.org.uk/



The plot thickens. 

There's a White Hart in Aldgate and also one in Whitechapel across the road from the Blind Beggar. Cesare must mean the Aldgate one. I drink in there too from time to time.


----------



## cesare (Sep 27, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> The plot thickens.
> 
> There's a White Hart in Aldgate and also one in Whitechapel across the road from the Blind Beggar. Cesare must mean the Aldgate one. I drink in there too from time to time.



Yep, I meant the one sort of opposite LLoydsTsb near Aldgate East.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 27, 2008)

cesare said:


> Yep, I meant the one sort of opposite LLoydsTsb near Aldgate East.



It is still Whitechapel road. The other one is arguably in Stepney as it is on Mile End Road but seems more 'Whitechapel' than the Aldgate one.  

The one you mentioned is the better out of the two imo.

I like this pub in that area:

The Pride Of Spitalfields.

http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub367.html

Just off Brick Lane.


----------



## the button (Sep 27, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> The Pride Of Spitalfields.
> 
> http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub367.html
> 
> Just off Brick Lane.


----------



## cesare (Sep 27, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> It is still Whitechapel road. The other one is arguably in Stepney as it is on Mile End Road but seems more 'Whitechapel' than the Aldgate one.
> 
> The one you mentioned is the better out of the two imo.
> 
> ...



A swift google (which I should have done in the first place) reveals that it's 89 Whitechapel High Street. I think of Whitechapel as starting at Aldgate East and finishing at the traffic lights after the Royal London 

I like the Pride of Spitalfields as well. There's quite a few nice pubs around there, real old tiny ones, but I'm useless at remembering the names


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 27, 2008)

the button said:


>





cesare said:


> I like the Pride of Spitalfields as well. There's quite a few nice pubs around there, real old tiny ones, but I'm useless at remembering the names



You do both realise it's an Old Bill pub don't you?


----------



## cesare (Sep 27, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> You do both realise it's an Old Bill pub don't you?



Hahaha no I didn't


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 27, 2008)

cesare said:


> Hahaha no I didn't



There's a cop shop really close by on Brick Lane and some of them pop in when they clock off.

I think it's the reason why they used to get away with having really late lock ins before the licensing laws changed.


----------



## oryx (Sep 27, 2008)

This thread is like Time Out with its north, east & central London bias!

So to right the balance, here are a few south of the river:

The Priory Arms in Stockwell - laid back real ale pub, easy to get a seat but not 'dead'. Friendly bar staff, also does German/Belgian/fruit beers.

The Royal Oak, Tabard Street, Borough - same kind of thing but gets busy.

Dog and Bell, Deptford - yet another laid back local pub, good selection of beers & a good quiz on Sunday nights.


----------



## cesare (Sep 27, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> There's a cop shop really close by on Brick Lane and some of them pop in when they clock off.
> 
> I think it's the reason why they used to get away with having really late lock ins before the licensing laws changed.



Ah. Easy to spot em though.

I like the Royal Oak in Borough as well, oryx.

South, let's see, used to quite like the Hare and Billet in Blackheath.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd almost be tempted to venture south of the river to visit:

The Mayflower.

http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub109.html


----------



## the button (Sep 27, 2008)

This is south of the river (just) and is probably my favourite pub in London: -

http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub1013.html

Rose & Crown, Columbo St.


----------



## cesare (Sep 27, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> I'd almost be tempted to venture south of the river to visit:
> 
> The Mayflower.
> 
> http://www.fancyapint.com/pubs/pub109.html



Definitely worth a visit, and the food's good too.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 27, 2008)

I went past the Mayflower today walking the Thames path.  I'd love to go again and have a pint on the way.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 27, 2008)

this should be a sticky - surely !!


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 27, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That name always invoked memories of a woman, piano and really bad poetry/singing...




Wormlady (all her poems are only about worms)? There is a bit of graffiti on the the stairs going to the lower gallery space saying 'dear wormlady why do you conistantly ignore the new zealand flatworm'


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 27, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> There's a cop shop really close by on Brick Lane and some of them pop in when they clock off.
> 
> I think it's the reason why they used to get away with having really late lock ins before the licensing laws changed.



 indeedy, they had lock ins all the time.. I love that pub


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh and Rose in Borough. Lovely pub, proper dingy level of light in there, most flattering to anyone (like me) who is the wrong side of 30

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/58/5877/Rose/London_Bridge

in fact still nursing a hangover from ending up there last night... and long and involved conversations with Geordy builders about spacemen 3


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 27, 2008)

the button said:


> Glad to oblige.
> 
> Overpriced tosser-infested shithole.



overpriced?


----------



## Andy the Don (Sep 28, 2008)

Dacre Arms in Lee (SE13) nice local pub, well kept real ale, pleasant atmosphere and a garden, everything you could ask from a pub, shame I hardly ever have time to get there.

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/28/2866/Dacre_Arms/Lee


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 28, 2008)

*The Lord Clyde - Borough*

Was here last night, nicely untouched by modern interventions, propa london boozer

Lord Clyde


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 28, 2008)

The Wenlock Arms, just off City Road
The Brewery Tap, Catherine Wheel Road, Brentford
The Colton Arms, Greyhound Road, Barons Court
The White Horse (aka Sloaney Pony), Parsons Green
The Market Porter, Borough Market
The Warrington Hotel, Maida Vale


----------



## Andy the Don (Sep 28, 2008)

The Victoria, Pages Walk Bermondsey..

Work about about three-quarters of a mile from this pub, but have never popped in, finally went with the boss on a Friday lunchtime and what a great find. Totally old school from the decor, to the old fashioned "ker-ching" till, to the ciggie machine with the slide out draws, to the very attractive bar maid who gives you a lovely smile with your change. Beer good and food simple and cheap, locals friendly and matey.. 
If you are in Bermondsey and you can find it then come for a pint you will not be disappointed.

http://www.beerintheevening.com/pubs/s/21/21175/Victoria/Bermondsey


----------



## harpo (Sep 28, 2008)

The Wenlock's a good un and the nearest thing I have to a local.  Relaxed and dog-friendly, black pudding and pickle buttys, music, aspall's cider, no real closing time.  All good


----------



## DeadManWalking (Oct 15, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a half decent pub in Victoria?  Not going to be there long but meeting a mate one afternoon and want somewhere ok.

Thanks


----------



## teuchter (Oct 15, 2008)

DeadManWalking said:


> Can anyone recommend a half decent pub in Victoria?  Not going to be there long but meeting a mate one afternoon and want somewhere ok.
> 
> Thanks



You could try the Boisdale on Eccleston St.

It's a little bit posh and not too cheap but there's a little pub bar at the back. If you like slightly eccentric places it's quite entertaining.

http://www.boisdale.co.uk/


----------



## rennie (Oct 15, 2008)

At the risk of soundifn repetitive, how about the foundry?


----------



## DeadManWalking (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks but it does look a little posh for me!


----------



## DeadManWalking (Oct 15, 2008)

rennie said:


> At the risk of soundifn repetitive, how about the foundry?



Old st ain't really near Victoria though is it?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 15, 2008)

DeadManWalking said:


> Thanks but it does look a little posh for me!



This is the bit I was recommending, the back bar:


----------



## DeadManWalking (Oct 15, 2008)

teuchter said:


> This is the bit I was recommending, the back bar:



Does look ok actually, although it looks like you may have to book etc and quite geared for food, only want somewhere for a few beers.


----------



## durruti02 (Nov 15, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> is that a different one to Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese?


 the ye old cheshire cheese off fleet street is an amazing pub/restuarant, on 6 or 7 levels  .. old old old, designed for people of my height! seemingly not done up in decades even centuries! drank their for first time last night and i feel embaressed having missed it all these years! no londoner should not frequent it!


----------



## Diamond (Aug 14, 2009)

*bump*

I've just trawled through this thread for a pub for tonight.

At the moment I've whittled it down to:

The Harp

Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese

The Royal Oak

De Hems


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 14, 2009)

The Uxbridge Arms in Notting Hill







Nag's Head in Belgravia


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 14, 2009)

A little far out, this one, but my favourite London pub atm is the Plume of Feathers in Greenwich.






It's very central - a few minutes' walk from the DLR station - but also quite secluded, tucked away up a side street opposite the east gate of the National Maritime Museum, so the tourists don't find it and it's not usually too busy. It's not ruinously expensive, the beer's always good, it's got a superb beer garden and it does the best Sunday lunch I've had in any pub recently. 

The other pub in the area I really like is the Richard I, on Royal Hill.






Again, it's usually reasonably quiet, it does a superb pint and it's just generally a nice pub to be in.


----------



## Diamond (Aug 14, 2009)

*Question Re: The Harp in Covent Garden*

For those who are regulars of The Harp - how easy would it be to get a seat for about four people around 6.30ish on a Friday (i.e. tonight)?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 14, 2009)

If you're ever in Hammersmith...








... avoid!


----------



## MrSki (Aug 14, 2009)

That's a God's waiting room pub.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 14, 2009)

MrSki said:


> That's a God's waiting room pub.



LOL, it is ... but it also manages to pull a crowd of 20's/30's etc...

You get searched going in on a Friday night 

It's a guilty pleasure of mine... I made a really good mate there, so it's not all bad, I guess


----------

